# [SOLVED] Intel E8200 vs Intel E7500



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi TSF,
I'm looking to build a new system and am on a tight budget. I'm going to use my old case, hard drive, drive, and was kind of hoping to use my old power supply but it's only 420 watt. 
I want to go with Intel for my processor, Nvidia for my video card, and Asus for my motherboard. I'm not sure what memory brand I should go with so if you have one that you prefer please tell me. But my main reason for this thread is that I don't know which cpu I should go with. Should I go with the Intel E8200 or the Intel E7500. The E7500 has a batter processor speed but the E8200 has a better bus speed. I'm going to be using this computer for gaming, so which cpu is batter?
My budget is no more than $400.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/compare.asp?CatId=2396


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Intel E8200 vs Intel E7500*

The E7500 will probably be slightly faster. However, one thing you may want to consider is the E6500. This is an E7500 with half as much L2 cache, which equates to about a 5% loss in performance. However the E6500 is about 70% of the price of the E7500 at most stores, so it's a better bang for the buck. You can then sink the savings into a better graphics card.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Intel E8200 vs Intel E7500*

Thanks I'll look into that. What graphics card would you recommend? I'l be playing games such as GTA IV, CoD 5, Assassin's Creed 2 ect. Also which memory would you recommend going with? Thanks for replying.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Intel E8200 vs Intel E7500*

On your budget (minus case, OS, HDD, etc.) I'd say a GeForce 9500GT or 9600GT would be feasible, plus a Corsair VX550W PSU. For a motherboard look at the Asus P5Q series, they have a P43 board for $80 and their cheapest P45 board is about $100.

Memory depends on what motherboard you go for... Recommend brands are: Corsair, OCZ, G.Skill, Crucial, Patriot


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Intel E8200 vs Intel E7500*

Thanks for your help, will go see exactly how much that will run me.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Intel E8200 vs Intel E7500*

Just one more question, I found two mother boards, first one is a little pricer and has less eggs then the second one but I like it more and not sure which one I should get.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131347


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131393

Thanks.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Intel E8200 vs Intel E7500*

If you plan to overclock, get the more expensive one, otherwise the P43 chipset one will do fine. Actually, the cheaper one may support higher-end CPUs, so I'd say definitely go for it unless you really want to overclock.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Intel E8200 vs Intel E7500*

I think I'm gonna go with the more expensive one because I'm planing on over clocking. Again thanks for all you help.


----------

